# Problème facetime



## N0uuk (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour  

Je possède un iPod touch 8GB, j'ai déjà fait beaucoup de FaceTime avec, mais ayant eu des problèmes avec la wifi que d'ailleurs je n'ai pas compris tout de suite, j'ai désactivé le FaceTime. Ma wifi refonctionne, mais le FaceTime non. Quand je veux me connecter j'aii ce message: " connexion impossible. Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer." 
J'ai été sur des forums, tout le monde parle de changer ce fameux DNS avec celui de Google, ce que j'ai essayé mais qui ne fonctionne pas non plus. 
Un peu d'aide ne me ferait pas de mal, merci d'avance !


----------

